# Access 2000 auf SQL Server 2000



## Agguchen (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich genau vorgehen muss, wenn ich eine fertige Access Datenbank mit Frontend, auf den MS Sql Server laufen lassen möchte? Ich will auch nur das Backend auf den Server tun und das Frontend weiter über Assecc 2000 laufen lassen. Bitte helft mir

Agnes


----------



## Slizzzer (27. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Das steht in der Onlinehilfe:

TransferSQLDatenbank-Aktion
Sie können die TransferSQLDatenbank-Aktion verwenden, um in einem Microsoft Access-Projekt einen Datenbanktransfer zwischen Datenbanken in Microsoft SQL Server 7.0 oder höher durchzuführen. Weitere Informationen zu Datenbanktransfers finden Sie in der SQL Server-Dokumentation.


Da ich die Doku für den SQL-Server nicht habe, guck da doch auch noch mal rein.


----------

